# Renting mtb in Edinburgh



## PureMallardrose (May 9, 2017)

Hi!

I'm planning on riding "The capitol trail" outside of Edinburgh, in a few weeks. Since I'm flying from Sweden I'd like to rent a mtb in town. Such a hassle getting my own bike there. 

Do you guys now a place in Edinburgh to rent a good enough bike for that type of riding? I've only found cyclescotland.co.uk to have mtb's. They have this bike: 

Dawes Mountain Bikes XC1.4 disc

Am I going to break it? ^^


Skickat från min ALE-L21 via Tapatalk


----------

